# Mittels tcl eine php auslesen!



## slosch (11. Mai 2006)

hi ich such die ganze zeit ein script was eine php ausliest und nen echo zurück schickt 

Also ich möchte das so:

Hier meine php die ich auslesen möchte


```
<?

if (!isset($_GET['s'])) exit;

ob_start();

require_once("backend/bittorrent.php");

dbconn(false);

$res = mysql_query("SELECT id, username, class, uploaded, downloaded FROM users WHERE username ". sqlesc($_GET['s']));

if (mysql_num_rows($res) > 0) {
    $row = mysql_fetch_assoc($res);
        
    echo " User:[ ". $row["username"]. " ] Class:[ ". get_user_class_name($row["class"]). " ] Uploaded:[ ". mksize($row["uploaded"]). " ] Downloaded:[ ". mksize($row["downloaded"]). " ] Profile:[ ". $SITEURL. "/my.php?id=". $row['id'].  " ] ";

} else {
    echo "Sorry pal, I didn't find any torrent! :(";
}

?>
```

ich will ich eine tcl erstellen wenn ich zumbeispiel !user test eingebe soll er mir nen echo schicken und das dann im irc postet und zwar so..


<BOT>: User: nickname / Class: seine klasse / Uploaded: 00.00GB / Downloaded: 00.00 GB / Ratio: 0.00 / Profile: link zum profil

doch irgend wie weiss ich leider nicht wie ich das um setzen soll, hatte mal was versucht ist aber in die hose gegangen und dann hab ich mich per google auf die suche gemacht doch leueder nichts gefunden, dann hat mir nen freund die adresse gegeben und ich hab mich gereggt 

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, 

danke slosch


----------

